# aqmagic tools



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

has anyone used these aquascaping tools, and could tell me if they are good or bad?
http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.p ... aquascaper

basically i am looking for whats there, a straight pair of tweezers, curved scissors, and a substrate flatener thingy 
or could you advise another set for around the same price

cheers


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Jun 2009)

The tweezers look quite a good shape, like the ADA pinset style.  The scissors usually suffer quality on the cheaper sets, but they'll be good enough 

I'd say they're worth a punt at $30.


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

ok, thanks.


----------



## Garuf (24 Jun 2009)

I've tried them and they turned out to be nothing like the picture, the ones that arrived were horrible fat chunky things. If you have a hobby craft near you they have 11" stainless steel tweezers that appear to be much better quality, and only Â£6.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I've tried them and they turned out to be nothing like the picture, the ones that arrived were horrible fat chunky things.


This happens a lot with Lilly pipes too, what the photo shows is not what you usually get either!!

I tried the ADA tweezers at the weekend at Dan's place and they are a piece of art, best I have seen!!


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

ok. thanks. i typed in surgical scissors into google and found a pretty good website selling tweezers and scissors(for the medial profession) but they seem to look good. im not sure i should give them a try, what do you rekon? here:
tweezers(or forceps) http://www.spservices.co.uk/product_inf ... cts_id/602
scissor set http://www.spservices.co.uk/product_inf ... ts_id/4132

for the price, it seems pretty good.. both the scissors and tweezers are not hude(around 5") but i rekon that will be alright.

what do you think?

only other option is some from AQUA ESSENTIALS- if someone can recommend me some for around Â£30(scissors+tweezer)


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jun 2009)

Those ones from AE are good from what i've heard, i'd go for them if AM's are different from what is advertised.

I've got some leather UKaps cases left so if you buy the tools separately, i can sell you a case for them.


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

ok dan, which ae ones were you reffering to? and i will buy a ukaps case, if you can ship it with the 2kg FE when i buy that in a couple of weeks


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

how about if i go for these scissors:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1331

and these tweezers:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=2164


anyone used these?


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jun 2009)

This is what i was referring to http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ucts_id=35
but yes, i can send a sleeve along with an FE if you wish


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

ok, thanks dan


----------



## Nick16 (24 Jun 2009)

the IPA tweezers are good.


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

thanks nick, but ae dont do IPA anymore


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2009)

Next chance I get I am purchasing one of these: http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... settes%20S for my UKAPS kit


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

ok, but i am 16 lol, im not spending Â£36 on tweezers alone, for a set then yes

thanks anyway mate


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> ok, but i am 16 lol, im not spending Â£36 on tweezers alone, for a set then yes
> thanks anyway mate


I purchased a set to start with also  but it doesn't have a pin tweezers and I had a play with those at Dans and they are awsome so I need that in my kit, I already have 2 tweezers and 3 scissors and a gravel tool


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

i planted my first with some curved end tweezers, and did a little maintinance with a tiny pair of scissors, although i cant help thinking straight tweezers would be better for me

thanks mate.
has anyone used the UP straight tweesers, and/or the ferplast scissors then?


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Next chance I get I am purchasing one of these: http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... settes%20S for my UKAPS kit


Ad you saw mate, they are the business! Worth every bean :0)


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

I would quite happily pay more, but atm this will be my first aquascaped tank, i have grown a few plants before, but this is the real deal for me, everything is new, pressurised c02, higher lighting and proper substrates(instead of that tropica rubbish)  maybe 6 months down the line coming on to plant my second then maybe, but for a beginner, i think if it all goes pear shaped i will loose enough money as it is. 

thanks


----------



## Nick16 (24 Jun 2009)

i have had great success from tropica and other similar substrates from the jbl range. (looking forwad to the manado   ) its not rubbish its just how you use it. if it was rubbish it wouldnt be in the market. 

i bought a cheap pair of tweezers and they really are sh#t. Its better to spend a bit more Â£Â£Â£ and buy a decent pair straight off. The IPA ones i got are amazing for the price, but t'is a shame they dont do them anymore, they were the bees knees.


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jun 2009)

ok, thanks mate. will keep looking, but apart from the tweezers then, are the ferplast scissors a good pair?


----------



## Nick16 (24 Jun 2009)

never tried them. i just rely on the uKaps tool kit     THE BUSINESS


----------



## Themuleous (26 Jun 2009)

These look pretty good

http://www.spservices.co.uk/product_inf ... cts_id/596

Ive got a pair of the tweezers and they work a treat, not the thinnest but still easily good enough.

Sam


----------



## AdAndrews (30 Jun 2009)

I have decided to go for the new Aqua Essentials 5 piece toolkt for Â£39.99  looks ace

thanks for your help


----------



## Piece-of-fish (5 Jul 2009)

Let us know how is that 5 AE kit  if you already have it. I was thinking about it as well.
cheers.


----------



## AdAndrews (5 Jul 2009)

ok, will do, it'll be a good 6 weeks yet though


----------

